# Pistol Packin' Mama



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Article: http://www.philly.com/philly/hp/new...id=1&mr=1&36048719=Y&cid=8500281&pid=36048719

Be sure to do the poll in the box on the right.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Out of curiosity, what are people's thoughts on this particular case? :watching:

KG


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

"Others, though, say they can't understand why she feels so threatened."

I can't understand why so many people feel threatend by a peaceful woman who carries a gun!:smt076

I think the people who complain about her are either ignorant fools, or spineless politicians.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

> "Semiautomatic weapons are made so that even young children can fire them," he said.


Huh? :smt108


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's my favorite quote from the article:


> "Semiautomatic weapons are made so that even young children can fire them," he said.


I would love to see gun manufacturers sue the Brady group for liable for stating that their products are designed for children. As if the team of engineers who design a handgun do so with the ergonomics of children in mind. 

The biggest issue I see with this article is the hypocrisy of the people who don't really mind that this woman is carrying a gun. They mind that they can see that she is carrying the gun.

...that and the fact that everyone involved with the Brady group is collectively a bunch of f%$*ing [email protected]$-holes.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I hope she wins her lawsuit.

And if the law is followed by the courts... not guaranteed... she will.

JW


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

> "This is a case that calls out for common sense and sanity," said Daniel Vice, the center's senior attorney. "It's an incredible risk to bring a loaded semi-automatic weapon to a children's soccer game."


Yeah, I hope Mr. Vice remembers to tell that to the criminals who don't care what the law says anyways. Besides, can't you see his point? Afterall, guns just start 'going off' all by themselves and stuff. Mr. Vice needs an enema!

I hope she wins, and I really hope the NRA steps up and helps her win. I didn't recall seeing anything about advocacy from any groups, interesting.

Personally, I think every law abiding citizen should be armed, but that's just me.

Zhur


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

At least the Poll is going the right direction at 70+ % in favor.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I think its a case of parents and others being misinformed and hystrionic and community leaders responding to their constituency (voters/customers). 

However, I do believe that concealment is the right choice when in public. Our world is such that the image of a firearm in possession of someone other than a uniformed LEO creates panic. Even in states with Open Carry laws. Legalities aside, this is a reality.

The fear that parents have for their children is strong and overwhelming at times. Just last night I had such a feeling. I was getting ready to leave the house and I had my normally IWB gun in the front pocket of my hoodie as I was putting my shoes on. My baby (an inquisitive 2yr old) toddled up to me and started climbing on me and trying to put his hands in my pocket. I finished putting my shoes on and left to run my errands, but as I was returning home a horrible scene flashed through my mind - an accidental discharge tearing through his little body and in an instant I was overwhelmed with emotion. It took several minutes for my safety training to kick in and remind me that what I had in my pocket was a "hunk of metal" that could only hurt him if he grabbed it and dropped it on his foot! Why? Because I choose multiple levels of safety in the home: guns in my biometric vault are never loaded, my carry gun is always holstered with the trigger guard covered and in a biometric vault when not on my person, my guns that have safeties are always "safety-on" and my DAO guns that dont have safeties never have a round chambered. I may get flamed for that, but for me at this point in my concealed-carry experience level that's my decision.

So, do I feel this woman did anything legally wrong? No.
Do I feel this woman is advancing the cause of legal gun carry? No.
Do I feel she would better serve herself, her family and her community by carrying concealed? Yep!

I bet others will have other opinions


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Dynamik1 said:


> DAO guns that dont have safeties never have a round chambered. I may get flamed for that,


Can't say much, as all my youngins are grown. but as far as leaving the chamber emty I do at the house. Any one that knows me knows you pick up one of mine all you have to do is chamber it and pull the trigger reguardless if it has a safety or not. when I leave the house I load it and I have good hosters. for a auto in the home the two best safetys are your finger and an emty chamber, just my 2 cents.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I leave the chamber empty on my G26 because I'm always worried it's going to slip out of that holster, even though the holster is strong and it takes a good pull to get it out. I guess I'm just paranoid. But my G21SF is always chambered, all the time. I carry it more, and I carry it in a serpa holster. That gun's ready to go all the time.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Alaskan_Viking said:


> ...
> I think the people who complain about her are either ignorant fools, or spineless politicians...


I find that these descriptions are not mutually exclusive. I think most politicians (whether spineless or not) are also ignorant fools.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I live about 20 miles south of this area and I know it well. It is a very peaceful area with an extremely low crime rate. That said, please recall 3 -4 years ago when a man when into a one room Amish school house and killed many of its occupants. This was also a few miles away from me in a rural area with low crime rates. Little do people around here know, but I carry at all of my kids' activities and sporting events. The difference is that I carry concealed and she does not. People must realize that if someone wants to commit crime with a gun, having the gun 50 yards away in a bedroom drawer doesn't deter the person's actions. Unlike TV, (where most people base their reality), very few people just snap and draw a gun and start shooting. That's what people don't get. I think the sheriff should have talked to her further and convinced her to carry in a concealed manner when outside of her home, especially in a very public place like a store or sporting event where her hands will be more likely, empty and she will be able to draw from a concealed position.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

People are regularly killed with bare hands and fists. Should we cut them off and hide them until needed.

I have a CCW permit but don't think it should be necessary in Arizona or New York City.

If we don't occasionaly excersize our right to open carry it will be lost for good.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

TOF said:


> If we don't occasionaly excersize our right to open carry it will be lost for good.


I'd have to agree with you there


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

TOF said:


> People are regularly killed with bare hands and fists. Should we cut them off and hide them until needed.
> 
> I have a CCW permit but don't think it should be necessary in Arizona or New York City.
> 
> If we don't occasionaly excersize our right to open carry it will be lost for good.


OK Redwolf and TOF, how often do you open carry? Do you open carry every day through the supermarket? Walking down the street in the center of your town/city? If not, and I'm doubting you all do on a regular basis, then why not? The reason is, it's not always called for and not always a wise choice. Same applies in the situation presented. I don't think the added level of safety she gains by openly carrying at a soccer game outweighs the discomfort created for others. My guess is that's why she got the CCW in the first place.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

TOF said:


> If we don't occasionaly excersize our right to open carry it will be lost for good.


too late here.


----------



## Ditch Doc (Dec 7, 2008)

I have to agree with others. It's a chunk of metal. A gun is only an offensive weapon when intended as such. It is merely a tool. Hell, I can beat someone to death with the sunday paper, thus making it an offensive weapon if I so choose. It is all about the underlying intention, the practice and eduction supporting the carry, and the maturity and responsibility of the carrier. 

Although, If I were in her shoes, I would have probably carried concealed. True, she was within her rights to carry, but to say the legality of it will keep you from running into problems is like saying the law will protect the innocent from those who would do harm.... Laws only work as intended in a perfect world, which this is not.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ditch Doc said:


> ...If I were in her shoes, I would have probably carried concealed. True, she was within her rights to carry, but to say the legality of it will keep you from running into problems is like saying the law will protect the innocent from those who would do harm.... Laws only work as intended in a perfect world, which this is not.


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> OK Redwolf and TOF, how often do you open carry? Do you open carry every day through the supermarket? Walking down the street in the center of your town/city? If not, and I'm doubting you all do on a regular basis, then why not? The reason is, it's not always called for and not always a wise choice. Same applies in the situation presented. I don't think the added level of safety she gains by openly carrying at a soccer game outweighs the discomfort created for others. My guess is that's why she got the CCW in the first place.


I don't go to the supermarket every day but when I do I have my pistol on. If a jacket is warranted by weather conditions it may be concealed. If it is hot you will most likely be able to spot it. There is absolutely no reason for a non felon over 18 not to walk through downtown Phoenix or any other Arizona city with a handgun exposed on their person. The primary reason I got a CCW is for those times I want to visit the Post office or other Federal building and wish to place the pistol under the seat for a few minutes. I was doing that one day and a policeman pulled up along side of me. He saw what I was doing but had no comment however I thought I would get the CCW in case some east coast policeman decided to move to God's country and didn't understand how freedom works.
:numbchuck:


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

"This person is an idiot. Perhaps it will take something tragic to happen for her to realize. Her 5 year old grabs her leg to get her attention and instead gets injured by gun fire. What an idiot she is!"

Why do so many people believe that guns just suddenly go off for no reason?
If it is in a quality holster the kid can climb all over it an it isn't going to just go off...


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

TOF said:


> There is absolutely no reason for a non felon over 18 not to walk through downtown Phoenix or any other Arizona city with a handgun exposed on their person.
> :numbchuck:


Having rights, displaying rights and flaunting rights should never outweigh common sense in carrying a firearm. This person's attitude is the primary reason rights disintegrate. If you consider the US a Democracy and 90% of the people at a kid's soccer game are against an openly carried firearm being displayed by a parent/attendee of the game, it stands to reason that laws to overturn the allowance of open carry will be targeted much faster in that region than if she had done the prudent thing and used her CCW to carry concealed. I understand things may be a bit different with the populus out there in Arizona but we see things a bit differently here. Sorry for making progress. :smt1099

Calling Phoenix "God's Country" is pretty funny though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Having rights, displaying rights and flaunting rights should never outweigh common sense in carrying a firearm. This person's attitude is the primary reason rights disintegrate. If you consider the US a Democracy and 90% of the people at a kid's soccer game are against an openly carried firearm being displayed by a parent/attendee of the game, it stands to reason that laws to overturn the allowance of open carry will be targeted much faster in that region than if she had done the prudent thing and used her CCW to carry concealed...


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Having rights, displaying rights and flaunting rights should never outweigh common sense in carrying a firearm.


+1...As much as I hate to admit it, this country has gotten to the point that so many people cannot even spell common sense, much less practice it. She was legally within her rights, but,...


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont see a huge problem with her carrying open, its her legal right, although i do think it would be better for concealed carry. i've had this opinion for a long time and have gathered it by talking to several anti-gun people. I believe the majority of anti-gun people are just ignorant of guns, and only take into consideration the fact that they are dangerous. Not the fact that they are incredibly useful tools in the right hands. i believe that if people would educate themselves before turning against guns, there would be far fewer anti-gun people out there. 

i have no problem with her carrying around kids, as long as she has had proper training, and if shes going to carry open, my guess is she is.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

It is legal, and I have the right to walk in a biker bar and shout that anyone who rides a Harley is a pathetic brainless looser who is trying to compensate for his lack of manhood.

I wouldn't recommend it though.

A little common sense goes a long way.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

James NM said:


> It is legal, and I have the right to walk in a biker bar and shout that anyone who rides a Harley is a pathetic brainless looser who is trying to compensate for his lack of manhood.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it though.
> 
> A little common sense goes a long way.


Coward!!!:anim_lol:


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

I understand the need to excersise a right in order to keep it, but this is a little much. It wouldn't be that difficult to just toss the tshirt over it on the way to the field to keep the public at ease.

To me, this kind of goes along the lines of a Christian kid wearing a shirt that says "Jesus kicks ass" just to get people's attention. Open carry is for people that are looking to stir the pot a little, imho. If you check out the oppen carry forum, it's full of people that walk around with their guns hanging out, just to have a reason to go back home and post about what a terrible experience they had at the local mall/convienience store/gas station/big box store... etc. 

Common sense is dying.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Coward!!!:anim_lol:


Yellow belly and I double dogg dare you!!!!!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Yellow belly and I double dogg dare you!!!!!


That tears it. Now you GOTTA do it. and don't be packin when you do or they"ll get yah for pre-meditated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pre-Medicated? :smt120


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Pre-Medicated? :smt120


No Steve, I am guessing such behavior would prove he was off his Meds.:anim_lol:


----------

